# Forum About Russia Society  Интересные личности, знаменитости

## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmcB2u0YOVg 
Григорий Перельман окончательно отказался от миллиона: http://www.kp.ru/daily/24516.4/665763/   http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%93%D1% ... 0%B0%D0%BD       http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJiZJyMrohY http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPiN5doazNY   http://www.nytimes.com/2009/12/13/bo...Hoffman-t.html  _"В сентябре 2011 года институт Клэя совместно с институтом Анри Пуанкаре (Париж) учредили должность для молодых математиков, деньги на оплату которой пойдут из «Премии тысячелетия».  http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%93%...BC%D0%B0%D0%BD_

----------


## Crocodile

http://www.1tv.ru/sprojects_video/si5734/p19749  
Жил математик один тихо, не знал себе бед. 
Но он теорему открыл, ту, что решали сто лет.
Деньги давали ему, но он сказал: «Не возьму!
Все, что на жизнь я собрал, хватит мне, я рассчитал!» 
Миллион, миллион долларов он не взял,
Из окна, из окна, из окна всех послал.
И ушел, и ушел, и ушел поскорей
Покормить, покормить питерских голубей. 
Кто-то его, может быть, деньгами в детстве пугал.
Страх тот не смог он забыть и денег всегда избегал.
Где платят меньше всего, долго не мог он найти
Лишь не пугала его зарплата в местном НИИ. 
Миллион, миллион долларовых банкнот
Это же, это же ну, как минимум, айфон.
Поражен, удивлен на Руси весь народ
Кто не взял миллион, а так ли умный он? 
«Как борода отросла, задумался я о пути
Великим ученым я стал, а мог бы и в барды пойти.
Или мог стать он таким, стал бы звездой дискотек.
Но только в клубах, увы, книг с интегралами нет. 
«Если бы я не читал, в библиотеках не спал
То перед вами б предстал реальный пацан Перельман»
Только он жил среди книг. Пива и женщин не знал.
Лишь интегралы одни в сердце свое он пускал. 
Так и живет Перельман, жизнью доволен как слон
Но он уже доказал свой самый главный закон:
Никакой, никакой, никакой миллион
Не заменит, не заменит тот широкий жест.
«Миллион, тьфу, пару раз сходить в кино
У меня все, что надо есть!». 
Почему, почему остальным невдомек
Что гусар Перельман не берет денег он.
Сделал он то, чего до него никто не мог.
И зачем обсуждать чужой миллион.

----------


## quartz

> http://video.online.ua/142200/

   ::

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Временно доступен. Юрий Петрович Любимов 24.01.2011 г. (51 минут)

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Михаил Ефремов ~ Временно доступен (т/п ЦЕЛИКОМ)  (51 минут)

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Петр Мамонов 100 вопросов взрослому (т/п ЦЕЛИКОМ)   
"Пётр Мамонов - российский музыкант, актёр. Всегда писал стихи, песни начал писать около 1980 года. К моменту создания группы «Звуки Му», лидером, фронтменом и единственным бессменным участником которой является Мамонов, ему было уже 30. Это отличает его практически от всех советских рок-музыкантов того времени, обычно начинавших музыкальную карьеру в возрасте около 20 лет. В совершенстве владеет английским и норвежским языками, его переводы публиковались во многих поэтических антологиях."

----------


## Lampada

> Григорий Перельман окончательно отказался от миллиона: Григорий Перельман доказал: не в деньгах счастье // KP.RU  http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%93%D1% ... 0%B0%D0%BD

     *Иноходец. Урок Перельмана 
Страна: Россия 
Год выпуска: 2011 
Жанр: документальный
Автор: Ника Стрижак 
Режиссер: Михаил Михеев
Продолжительность: 00:43:57*

----------


## Lampada

Временно доступен.  *Николай Цискаридзе.* 
Эфир 16.05.2011 г.  52 минут  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDvokZJVCYQ 
__________________________________________________  ___________________________________ 
Шаги к успеху - Николай Цискаридзе    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WIuVMMz9IE 
_______________________________________________ 
Николай Цискаридзе в МГИМО     http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdD81yYmLm8

----------


## Lampada

Валерий Тодоровский: Лет до тридцати я был как Винни-Пух – Интервью – Тематические материалы – Сноб  *Валерий Тодоровский: 
Лет до тридцати я был как Винни-Пух...*

----------


## Lampada

*Текст: http://age60.ru/PRINT-f27-t709.html *      Март 1947 года. Виталий Вульф в молодости

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Ящик пандоры – Михаил Веллер – Всё о жизни (видео)    http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mikhail_Veller    http://lib.ru/WELLER/r_teacher_engl.txt  -   http://lib.ru/WELLER/teacher.txt

----------


## Lampada

Russian Billionaire Mikhail Prokhorov: From Oligarch To President? - Forbes

----------


## Lampada

> Что доказал Григорий Перельман? - YouTube 
> Григорий Перельман окончательно отказался от миллиона: Григорий Перельман доказал: не в деньгах счастье // KP.RU   ...

 «Комсомолка» узнала, куда исчезает Перельман // KP.RU    Комментарии: *340*  Комсомолка» узнала, куда исчезает Перельман

----------


## Crocodile

ФОРМУЛА ПЕРЕЛЬМАНА  
С виду мужичок обыкновенный -
в пиджачке, не бомж, не наркоман
- взял да вывел формулу Вселенной
русский математик Перельман 
Вывел скромно, мелкими шагами,
чтоб понять, как сделан этот мир.
Показал ее старушке-маме
и пошел на кухню пить кефир. 
Формула далась ему не сразу
- он к ней шел, как ежик сквозь туман.
Целых двадцать лет ее, заразу,
вывести пытался Перельман! 
Грыз гранит, как роет экскаватор,
подбирался к ней издалека,
мучал верный микрокалькулятор
марки "Электроника МК". 
В формуле частей и скобок много:
синус, тангенс, дельта, интеграл.
В формуле была ошибка Бога
(Перельман чинить ее не стал). 
Формулу найти мечтал бы каждый
математик мира. Но она
снилась Менделееву однажды
(только тот не понял ни хрена). 
За нее отдать хоть жизнь, хоть почки
обещал Эйнштейн. И он был рад
отгадать три буквы в нижней строчке
- те, что "e равно mc квадрат". 
Формула же всех процессов в мире,
чтоб представить мог любой плебей:
это где-то пятьдесят четыре
метра интегралов и дробей. 
Если там подставить в логарифмы
имя, телефон, объем груди,
и еще чего-нибудь для рифмы
вынести за скобки позади, 
сверху - GPS-координату,
снизу - подпись, и число, и год...
- то она покажет каждый атом!
В смысле, что и где произойдет. 
Если ж сократить ее безмерно,
указав у формулы внутри,
что пространство, как у нас, трехмерно,
и константа Пи - примерно три, 
то для частной примитивной схемы
в нашей галактической дыре
формула рисует теоремы
хоть Ферма, а хоть Пуанкаре. 
Этот-то пустяк по доброй воле
Перельман и скинул в интернет,
пререкаясь с анонимным троллем
в чате "матанализ точка нет". 
И пошло... Закопошилась пресса.
Крики "Гений!", "Бред!", "Моё, отдай!"
Оказался тролль - большой профессор,
как считает весь его Китай. 
И уже наутро Перельману
раздались звонки его коллег:
мол, какие творческие планы?
Допиши-ка восемь человек 
в авторы статейки по секрету.
Ты ж в науке, не в монастыре.
Мы ж все вместе доказали эту...
как там, говоришь? Пуанкаре? 
Отключив мобильник от эфира,
телефону оборвав шнурок,
Перельман собрался за кефиром.
Хорошо, что посмотрел в глазок! 
У него за дверью прямо в метре -
журналисты, поп, какой-то мент,
да еще какой-то Виктор Петрик
с транспарантом "выкуплю патент!", 
да еще налоговый инспектор,
и отец Кирилл, и дед Пихто,
и студент Раскольников с конспектом
и какой-то штукой под пальто, 
контактеры, репортеры, дуры,
почтальоны с кучей барахла,
и Каспаров с шахматной фигурой
в виде двухголового орла. 
Все гудели и чего-то ждали.
Перельман сказал: подите вон!
И услышал: "Перельман, вам дали
в институте Клэя миллион! 
Миллион! И в долларах! Его ведь -
не засунешь целиком в карман!
Мы пришли помочь его освоить!
Если вы не против, Перельман." 
"Нам - крестьянам!" - попросил Зюганов.
"Нам - ученым!" - возразил студент.
"Нам  -на нано, нам на нано, нано!"
- спели под гармошку поп и мент. 
И какой-то пьяный бомж в халате
все хрипел и кашлял: "Гриша, бля!
Мы ж с тобой учились на физмате! 
Дай на пиво два в шестой рубля?" 
А один, забравшись на ступеньки,
Громко объявил, как только мог:
"ПЕРЕЛЬМАН СЕБЕ ОСТАВИТ ДЕНЬГИ!!!"
- и давай подмигивать в глазок. 
Перельман, глазок заклеил скотчем.
Тумбочкой подпер входную дверь.
Сел за стол, решителен и точен,
размышляя: как же быть теперь? 
Вынул карандаш обыкновенный,
старый калькулятор вынул он
и подставил в формулу Вселенной
и себя, и этот миллион. 
Показала формула такое,
что уже и верится с трудом:
как он с мамой где-то под Москвою
начал строить загородный дом. 
Газ, водопровод, скандалы, крики,
взятки, просьбы, штрафы, местный суд.
Как его дебильные таджики
самосвалом две стены снесут. 
Как ему сидеть внутри машины,
проклиная пробки по Москве.
Как враги-коллеги режут шины
в купленном для мамы "БМВ". 
Как в ток-шоу" Есть ли Бог и Вера?"
спорят с ним Малахов и Билан.
Как он едет в лагерь" Селигера"
пару лекций спеть под барабан. 
Как найдут внезапно кражу века
и дадут ему условный срок:
он же взял без кассового чека
миллион, не уплатив налог. 
А Басманный суд накроет муза
завести пятнадцать новых дел:
что, читая лекции по ВУЗам,
Перельман оттуда тырил мел. 
И примерно все в таком же роде -
посадили, отобрали дом,
а затем по формуле выходит
сердце, два инсульта и дурдом... 
Перельман воскликнул: "Сгиньте, гады!
Премия мне ваша не нужна!
Есть кефир, а больше мне не надо!
Быстро все пошли отсюда на!"  
Prof.Dr.Dr.Valeriy Tatarskiy

----------


## Lampada

*Александр Сокуров*: «Об ответственности одного человека перед историей»   _"В 1995 году по решению Европейской Киноакадемии__ имя Александра Сокурова включено в число ста лучших режиссёров мирового кино." _  https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1...B2%D0%B8%D1%87

----------

